# Canadians living in the USA



## lovetomom (May 21, 2003)

Hi there,
I was born in Canada and have spent my whole life living in various parts of the country. I feel very much at home here and value what being a Canadian has to offer. I am currently living in Vancouver and planning a move south to Seattle (for DH's job). I would love to hear from those of you who have moved to the USA, what your general impressions are what. What are the big similarities, what are the major differences? What do you wish you had known?

Thank you mamas,
xo


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you gone to the Washington State Tribe?

check them out. I know you'll get some responses.

hugs and welcome.

I love Vancouver by the way.


----------



## Sage.Naissance (Feb 5, 2008)

I am Canadian. I am originally from north of Toronto but spent the past 5 years in Montreal, and I just moved to Portland Oregon in September.
So far its been a lot of "I love this particular thing about America" "I miss this particular thing about Canada" its probably equal in terms of things I like and dislike. I think that Portland and Montreal are equally fun and interesting cities, like Seattle and Vancouver... I think I might feel differently if I moved to small town Idaho, or something.
The only thing is the fact that I dont have health insurance and that is this sort of looming scariness...
Also I am going to school and using Canadian money to pay for it, which right now is both a logistical disaster and a rip-off.


----------



## GenomicsGirl (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm Canadian - born and raised in Montreal. After I finished my MSc at McGill, dh and I moved to CA (part of the infamous "brain drain"







) and then to North Carolina. In CA, we actually found a 'Canadian Association' that we would drink beer with, go to hockey games with, etc. There's nothing like that here in NC, I guess because it's more rural. Things are different here than in Montreal, that's for sure! I would *expect* Seattle to be more similar to Vancouver than, let's say NC is to Montreal, just based on proximity, if nothing else.

Out of curiosity, what sort of visa will you guys get? When I worked, I had a TN visa, then I got put on my dh's HB-1 while we awaited our Greencards.


----------



## SilvanaRose (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello, this is my very first post on this forum and Im really glad I found this thread.
Im from BC as well and Im currently 'visiting' (living in) WA. I moved here for my DP (he had the better job so it was easier for me to be uprooted) and am finding the process somewhat difficult. We are trying to decide when to get married and it seems that every date we come up with has its pros and cons. According to the visa guides we only have a certain amount of time to get certain things done. We are opting for the fiance visa but once you fill it out you have only 90 days to get married....
To make matters a bit more complicated, I just found out Im pregnant lol. Not exactly the best timing but Im very happy nonetheless. Now with no medical coverage (No excuse for not having travel insr. I know) Im stuck with trying to figure out what the new timeline is and where Im going to have this baby. Plus Im not allowed to work as I am only a visitor so that leaves us on only one income. We are looking at about a year before I could work anyway so I guess the timing isnt all that bad for being preggers.
Im sort of laughing at my predicament because it seems I live for chaos lol. Im so grateful to have such an amazing man in my life.

Anyway, its nice to meet you gals and thank you for starting this thread!
Sara


----------



## canadiyank (Mar 16, 2002)




----------



## cushsb (May 15, 2009)

just a random thought,

if you had to choose a city in Canada which would it be?

Vancouver, Toronto or Montreal?







:


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cushsb* 
just a random thought,

if you had to choose a city in Canada which would it be?

Vancouver, Toronto or Montreal?







:

Calgary? Nelson?


----------



## cushsb (May 15, 2009)

I actually haven't been to those cities.. would really love to.
is there a train that goes through all the provinces?
anyone been to new foundland?


----------



## LindsC (Dec 16, 2008)

I grew up in Southern Ontario and moved to the U.S. on a fiance visa in 2005. I am now a permanent resident. The fiance visa process for us took about 6 months from submitting paperwork to me living here.

I do miss Canada somedays, but I am also very happy with my life here. It is definately a very different living style from what I grew up in, but I am learning to make adjustments. It has been a little harder since having a child and expecting another one since I live 2000 miles from my family, but we each do our best to visit whenever we can.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm Canadian and I live in the US.
DH and both are. We dated a year and then he was offered a job in Silicon Valley and I was going through a health issue (possible cervical cancer, but it wasn't YAY!) Anyhow I would not come with the prospect of no insurance. So we had to end our relationship or get married. We got married. We have a daughter and pregnant again. We've been here 3 years. I really miss home (we met in Calgary, but I am originally from BC) Of all of the places we could have gone in the US, I am glad we are in Silicon Valley, I really like the diversity, I don't feel so much like an outcast.
I miss a lot of stuff from home, like Tim Hortons and perogies!
I get so frustrated when people come to visit us and jam down our throats how great Canada is and the US is horrible, blah blah blah Granted I love being Canadian, but I'm not obnoxious about it! I don't think I need to insult everyone and everything else to prove my Canadian-ness!


----------



## CurvyTexan (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey there Lovetomom,

I am a Canadian citizen & have lived here in the US for 15 yrs. I emigrated to the US in 1996 for adventure; I've always been fascinated with the US and wanted to experience as much of the country as I could. Luckily, I chose a profession that made it relatively easy to migrate (I am an RN), so I signed a contract with a large trauma center in North Carolina & off I went across the border.

I love living & working in the US; I've traveled extensively throughout the country & plan to continue this trend. I basically came to the US without knowing anyone; I had no friends or relatives here, which made it all the more adventurous.

Mind you, the US immmigration process was a bit challenging to tackle because I originally moved to North Carolina under a work visa. I knew I wanted to live in the US long-term, so I applied for a Green Card & that process was incredibly tedious , not to mention expensive. After 4 yrs and thousands of dollars, I finally received my Green card (permanent residency status), so I am esctatic! All the challenges were worth it for me because I really do love living here.

My advice to you is be very clear about why you're coming to the US & stay focused. If your goal is to work here, then be prepared to deal with the US immigration system which is definitely complex, particularly following the 9/11 attacks. If you plan on studying here, just make sure that your student visa doesn't expire; make sure you renew it well in advance to avoid any potential issues.

Overall, life here in the US is wonderful; I live in Texas now & absolutely love it; no snow to shovel, no endless winters, no winter tires or rusty cars. I live in sandals all year round & play on the beaches of coastal Texas any time of year. I've earned an advanced degree here as well & enjoy working in various settings within my field. One of the things I like most about the US is its diversity; each state has its unique culture, traditions, dialect, foods and history and to me, that's what makes this country such fun to explore.

Although I love Canada, I also love the US & will likely remain here. By the way, Seattle is an AWESOME city! I've been there several times & just love Seattle's liberal lifestyle and artsy culture. You'll really enjoy living there although it tends to be quite cool & wet most of the year. Best of luck to you & I'll be more than happy to answer any of your questions, ok? Hope everything works out for you!

Sincerely, DJ


----------



## amanda bee (Jan 21, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RiverSky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


montreal


----------

